# Screenwash



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Been working hard recently trying to get my windscreen clean. Now that I'm starting to get there, I got to thinking about the screenwash I use and does it make a difference?

So many varied brands available from the cheap stuff you buy at the local supermarket to the more expensive stuff you can get through most of the detailing stores.

Any help or advice would be most welcome.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been using Angelwax Clarity for around three moths now and its superb,i also recently purchased some Auto Glanz Screen Shot in their sale so looking forward to seeing how that is.SJ.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

used angelwax clarity and it smeared real bad, my windscreen did not like it at all. on top of angelwax h2go glass sealant and without.

using autoglym ultimate screen wash now and its awesome. doesnt cause any white marks on the trim etc and is wax safe
free delivery here http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/

alien magic clear view sounds like good stuff, but never tried it, see what adrian on here says in the alien magic section


----------



## tols (Aug 6, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> used angelwax clarity and it smeared real bad, my windscreen did not like it at all. on top of angelwax h2go glass sealant and without.
> using autoglym ultimate screen wash now and its awesome. doesnt cause any white marks on the trim etc and is wax safe


I tried Clarity two years ago and noticed same smearing problem. I changed 
to Autoglym Super Strength Screenwash Concentrate and it works very well :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> used angelwax clarity and it smeared real bad, my windscreen did not like it at all. on top of angelwax h2go glass sealant and without.
> 
> using autoglym ultimate screen wash now and its awesome. doesnt cause any white marks on the trim etc and is wax safe
> free delivery here http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/
> ...


Sounds like your wipers have had it, seriously though did you follow the dilution ratios or just chuck some of it in?.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> used angelwax clarity and it smeared real bad, my windscreen did not like it at all. on top of angelwax h2go glass sealant and without.
> 
> using autoglym ultimate screen wash now and its awesome. doesnt cause any white marks on the trim etc and is wax safe
> free delivery here http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/


Halfords have it @ £2.95 http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en...eenwash-500ml?_br_psugg_q=autoglym+screenwash

One on the list to try for me - just running down my current stock


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

The best stuff I've found is Sonax Xtreme Nano Pro Screenwash. Very very concentrated and brilliant in all conditions. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> Sounds like your wipers have had it, seriously though did you follow the dilution ratios or just chuck some of it in?.SJ.


yeh wipers were new and i followed the dilutions.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

ncd said:


> The best stuff I've found is Sonax Xtreme Nano Pro Screenwash. Very very concentrated and brilliant in all conditions.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


That's what went gloopy in my bottle.
Granted it works well, but be careful if you have a BMW!
There is no anti bacterial in it, so bacteria can form and block the filter.
I think probably more of a BMW issue, than a generic one.

I use BMW fluid now, from BMW direct of eBay.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Halfords have it @ £2.95 http://www.halfords.com/motoring/en...eenwash-500ml?_br_psugg_q=autoglym+screenwash
> 
> One on the list to try for me - just running down my current stock


Thanks for the info:thumb:i will pick some up sometime next week and see what all the Hype is about.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yeh wipers were new and i followed the dilutions.


Works very well for me.SJ.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Deathstar said:


> That's what went gloopy in my bottle.
> Granted it works well, but be careful if you have a BMW!
> There is no anti bacterial in it, so bacteria can form and block the filter.
> I think probably more of a BMW issue, than a generic one.
> ...


Blimey never heard of that happening. I've used it my old Toyota RAV4 and my mums Kia Picanto and never had any of the issues you've mentioned.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sonax Xtreme Clear View Nano Concentrate
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...me-clear-view-nano-concentrate/prod_1188.html


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ncd said:


> Blimey never heard of that happening. I've used it my old Toyota RAV4 and my mums Kia Picanto and never had any of the issues you've mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Not just BMW, think there are plenty of other cars that have the issue - think they are ones that use the fine fan spray jets (if that makes sense) and they have a filter in the bottle, to stop the jets getting blocked, but some screen wash seem to react with others and create this gloop, which then blocks up the filter...

Wife's Merc has these fine jets and thankfully not had a problem


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Andyblue said:


> Not just BMW, think there are plenty of other cars that have the issue - think they are ones that use the fine fan spray jets (if that makes sense) and they have a filter in the bottle, to stop the jets getting blocked, but some screen wash seem to react with others and create this gloop, which then blocks up the filter...
> 
> Wife's Merc has these fine jets and thankfully not had a problem


Oh OK, my Citigo has (VW) fan spray jets and again no problem at all. Think it's just pot luck! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been just buying stuff from Poundland until last week when I bought some autoglym screen wash and it’s awesome!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I use the concentrated halfords berry stuff in the silver 5l bottles. Never had a issue in skoda Citroen bmw or Vauxhall 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Been using Prestone screenwash from Costco for years. 5 litres for just under a fiver, can't fault it. 
I won't describe it as 'awesome' as I'm not from the USA, let's just say it's great!! :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Been using Halfords own for years but i’ve got some Autoglym screen wash to try next after seeing some good feedback on here.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the help and the recommendations. The AG screenwash at Halfords looks to be a bit of a bargain at the minute.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

ncd said:


> The best stuff I've found is Sonax Xtreme Nano Pro Screenwash. Very very concentrated and brilliant in all conditions.





Deathstar said:


> That's what went gloopy in my bottle.


I've only had Screenwash go gloopy when it's mixed with another brand, having also experienced a blockage if I now change brands I make sure the bottles run out and run a some water through the system before refilling.

Since having the fan system washers, I now a heck of a lot of washer fluid so have switched from the Sonax Xtreme Nano Pro which left behind a RainX tyre treatment of which smeared. Millers was excellent. Gulf was ok but sometimes did cause the wipers to judder.

I've now settled on Quantum (from ebay) and have no complaints.

The wife's car doesn't have the fan style jets, how nice it is to use less fluid and to be able to still see where one is going when squirting the windscreen with better results afterwards..


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’m just about to start with Quantum - picked up some to try last year and wanted to run down / out of my other stuff before using to avoid any possible issues...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Well after hearing all the positive reviews on the Autoglym ultimate screen wash and the very helpful linkI went to a halfords my friend works for,and he done me this lot for £20 with his staff discount...


















"RESULT" i look forward to trying it out and seeing how good it really is.If anyone one is looking for a bottle I would be fast as I took the last 10 in my local halfords and my mate said they are selling out fast through out the Halfords stores,So be quick!.....SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've reserved a couple of bottles of the Autoglym to pick up tomorrow. I'll give it a try once the VW stuff has run out.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It seriously good stuff


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> It seriously good stuff
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like it was a good investment then:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

stonejedi said:


> Well after hearing all the positive reviews on the Autoglym ultimate screen wash and the very helpful linkI went to a halfords my friend works for,and he done me this lot for £20 with his staff discount...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 bottles without even trying it :lol::lol::lol: hope you like it  it really is good stuff


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 10 bottles without even trying it :lol::lol::lol: hope you like it  it really is good stuff


On your head be it.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyway the deal was too good to pass up:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

stonejedi said:


> On your head be it.SJ.


The only one I now use :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

AndyA4TDI said:


> The only one I now use :thumb:


:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Been using the AG Screenwash for a couple of days now and I'm pleased to say there is a difference and while it's on the shelves at the lower price, it's not much more expensive than the superstore stuff.


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I got some of this at the weekend, £4.99 from Poundstretchers, it seems to clean my screen well enough.

Not noticed any of the repellent qualities yet as I haven't been out much.
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

